# New surround sound causing blu ray/netflix streaming issue



## MrFeenysCar (Aug 7, 2012)

Hello everyone. Posting here in an attempt to figure this out. Any help would be greatly appreciated.

Previously, I had a standard Panasonic blu ray player hooked up to my HDTV via HDMI and had no issues at all streaming Netflix/playing Blu ray/DVDs.

Just bought an Onkyo HT-S3500 home theater in a box and hooked everything up via HDMI (TV, Digital Cable, Blu Ray all going to new onkyo receiver). Cable picture and sound are perfect.

However, anytime I use the Blu Ray, there are various issues. At random intervals, the picture and audio will drop out for a second or two (black screen). This doesnt seem to follow any consistent pattern. Then yesterday while attempting to stream Netflix, the screen had a weird sparkling of white pixels consistently (blinking in and out randomly in different places, but for the entire time). I quickly switched over to the cable and everything was fine.

I've switched out the HDMI cables and it's still happening. Any ideas? This happened RIGHT after installing the surround sound, so im assuming its something with the receiver?

Again...any help would be fantastic (so far getting NOTHING from onkyo/blu ray customer support)


----------



## JimE (Apr 16, 2009)

Try connecting the Blu-ray to a different port on the AVR. That will determine if you have an AVR or Blu-ray issue. 

As the only thing that has changed is the AVR, I suspect the AVR has a faulty port.


----------



## supermetroid (Aug 17, 2012)

I loved my Onkyo Receiver, but I didn't realize when I bought it that Onkyo's are known for ports failing and I found out 2 and a half years later when the HDMI ports stopped working. :frown: Did you buy your AVR new or used? Hopefully Onkyo has addressed these issues.


----------

